# Ventrilo no sound in game!



## trent.deakon (May 17, 2016)

So, when I have Ventrilo running, I can't hear any sound from the game that I'm playing. I can hear people in Vent just fine. 
I've tried switching my defaults around both in vent and in the device manager. There's one thing that kind of works. When I select all of my defaults to headset, instead of having it split between the headphones being the default device and the headset being the default communication device, I get sound from both but it's real low quality, like real bad. By the way, the headset and the headphones are actually one physical thing, but Windows 8.1 has decided they should be separated virtually somehow. I know this was a super long explanation, but I wanted to be very specific, because I haven't found anything about what I'm dealing with anywhere online.


----------

